# Installing a shaft adapter (Titleist Surefit)



## One Planer (Jan 7, 2015)

Morning all.

Just after picking your brains with regards to installing shaft adapters.

I've measured the tip of a Matrix shaft I've picked (Thanks Gary :thup with a Vernier calliper. Tip diameter is 0.335 (measured right at the tip), so have brought a 0.335 adapter to suit.

The adapter is due to be delivered today, along with the grip.

I have done installs on grips for a good while now and have no issue there, however this will be the first time installing a SureFit adapter to a shaft.

Are there any "Do's and Don'ts" I should be aware of when installing an adapter?

Any recommendations for epoxy, or tips for installing greatly appreciated :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope! Simple process. Logo down is the normal alignment, but adapters muck that up somewhat - and there's much less need these days apparently!

Make sure you clean the epoxy up though. And leave it long enough to harden - overnight at least


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 7, 2015)

as foxy says straight forward enough much the same as putting a grip on.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks guys for that :thup:

I'll give it a nudge tonight. Any particular epoxy you'd recommend?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 7, 2015)

I bought some satchets from a fitter on eBay for about Â£1


----------



## One Planer (Jan 7, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



*I bought some satchets* from a fitter on eBay for about Â£1
		
Click to expand...

Was it left over ketchup from the previous nights take away? :smirk:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 7, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Was it left over ketchup from the previous nights take away? :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

no it was garlic mayo


----------



## One Planer (Jan 7, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			no it was garlic mayo  

Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 7, 2015)

If you can wait, the slower setting epoxy the better... it drys harder but you can also use 20 min stuff.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry to hijack the thread but I'd quite like to fit a couple of adaptors myself. I have the shafts and the tips are prepared. I can get the adaptors from E-bay. Does anyone have a good link to a decent epoxy? And a step by step of how to do it? I had assumed it was just put some epoxy on shaft/in adaptor and press home but I guess there may be more to it...


----------



## One Planer (Jan 7, 2015)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Sorry to hijack the thread but I'd quite like to fit a couple of adaptors myself. I have the shafts and the tips are prepared. I can get the adaptors from E-bay. Does anyone have a good link to a decent epoxy? And a step by step of how to do it? I *had assumed it was just put some epoxy on shaft/in adaptor and press home but I guess there may be more to it*...
		
Click to expand...

Based on the above (Installing a grip comment) I'm guessing not?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 7, 2015)

nothing more to it then whats been said already just go for it.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Thanks guys for that :thup:

I'll give it a nudge tonight. Any particular epoxy you'd recommend?
		
Click to expand...

Whenever i have put clubs together i have just used normal Araldite adhesive. Never had any problems with it.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

One further question.

Trying thr adapter on the shaft,  without epoxy, there is a very small amount of play. 

Not a lot by any stretch of the imagination.

Should they push on tight or is this tin amount of play normal?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 7, 2015)

There genearlly is slight play. Shafting beads or very fine sand can be used to help centre the shaft if you want. The epoxy will fill the void though so not a major issue.
Araldite Rapid is my epoxy of choice.

Just one noteof caution. If the shaft has been used it might have hardened epoxy in the centre hole which will create an airlock in the adaptorand may just push the shaft back out. If the shaft is new then no prob, but just be aware of that slighthinderance on used (and gripped)shafts. I say grippedasif you need to remove hardened epox, the grip stops it and you get a rattle of thee poxy inside the shaft.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 7, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Thanks for all the replies guys.

One further question.

Trying thr adapter on the shaft,  without epoxy, there is a very small amount of play. 

Not a lot by any stretch of the imagination.

Should they push on tight or is this tin amount of play normal?
		
Click to expand...



That's because you used a verynear and not a mic 

Slight play is how if found them too.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 7, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			There genearlly is slight play. Shafting beads or very fine sand can be used to help centre the shaft if you want. The epoxy will fill the void though so not a major issue.
Araldite Rapid is my epoxy of choice.

Just one noteof caution. If the shaft has been used it might have hardened epoxy in the centre hole which will create an airlock in the adaptorand may just push the shaft back out. If the shaft is new then no prob, but just be aware of that slighthinderance on used (and gripped)shafts. I say grippedasif you need to remove hardened epox, the grip stops it and you get a rattle of thee poxy inside the shaft.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this Greg. 

Something I never thought to add in the OP.

Yes the shaft is a pull, but the end has been cleaned and the hole in the tip is clear of epoxy. 

It does currently have a grip on it, which is going to be removed and a new one added once the adapter has been installed. 

Would you recommend removing the grip prior to installing the adapter Greg?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 7, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Thanks for this Greg. 

Something I never thought to add in the OP.

Yes the shaft is a pull, but the end has been cleaned and the hole in the tip is clear of epoxy. 

It does currently have a grip on it, which is going to be removed and a new one added once the adapter has been installed. 

Would you recommend removing the grip prior to installing the adapter Greg?
		
Click to expand...

Remove the grip first and check that you can see light through the shaft. The epoxy can get some distance inside the shaft bore so may look clean but still has some. Easier to do that than find out after you try to glue it and then need to clean it all out and start again.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 7, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Remove the grip first and check that you can see light through the shaft. The epoxy can get some distance inside the shaft bore so may look clean but still has some. Easier to do that than find out after you try to glue it and then need to clean it all out and start again.
		
Click to expand...

Just blown some air into shaft at the tip end. You can clearly hear it exiting the butt end through the breather hole in the end of the grip.

Makes no odds either way as the grip will be coming off anyway


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 7, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Just blown some air into shaft at the tip end. You can clearly hear it exiting the butt end through the breather hole in the end of the grip.

Makes no odds either way as the grip will be coming off anyway 

Click to expand...

Will be ok then. Just annoying when you get it all set up and then the shaft bounces out of the hosel with an airlock.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 7, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Will be ok then. Just annoying when you get it all set up and then the shaft bounces out of the hosel with an airlock.
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine pal.

I take it it's just a case of adding a heathly blob of epoxy into the adapter then pushing the shaft to the end so it's flush? Then let it harden?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 7, 2015)

Gareth said:



			I can imagine pal.

I take it it's just a case of adding a heathly blob of epoxy into the adapter then pushing the shaft to the end so it's flush? Then let it harden?
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I will use a narrow tip screwdriver and drop the epoxy in to the hosel bore and then run it around the inside. 2 or 3 blobs and then a thin layer around the prepped area of the shaft. Spin the shaft slightly in to the adaptor to get it coated all round and then line it up if needed. Easy.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 7, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Personally, I will use a narrow tip screwdriver and drop the epoxy in to the hosel bore and then run it around the inside. 2 or 3 blobs and then a thin layer around the prepped area of the shaft. Spin the shaft slightly in to the adaptor to get it coated all round and then line it up if needed. Easy.
		
Click to expand...

I'll give it a nudge :thup:

Thanks again for all the replies guys. Appreciated as always :thup:


----------



## A1ex (Jan 21, 2015)

Probs too late but....

Make sure the tip of the shaft has been sanded down in order to help it bond with the glue and adapter.

Also make sure you use a rubber tipped mallet or something similar to make sure the shaft is fully inserted to the shaft. Often just pushing the shaft in isn't enough, especually when it's tight. Don't twist the shaft either as graphite isn't the same as steel. Pull or pull only when the fitting is tight.

Prepare before with the SureFit setting you want, so you can make sure it's lined up to the blank side of the shaft.


----------

